# www.beautifulbettas.com



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

A new site for the betta enthusiast. Come on over and say hi 

http://www.beautifulbettas.com/forum


----------



## Celura (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you for posting that link.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

nice website.. i'll be posting up mine soon


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes, thanks for posting that link! I tried registering with some big Betta site and never got a confirmation email to register my account. Had some urgent questions about my Betta but finally figured it out on my own!


----------



## Celura (Feb 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard, GCA.


----------

